
Hacking around with a RealSense depth camera and Python - progr4mmatic
http://erikorndahl.com/about
======
infinisil
I almost couldn't watch the videos on this website because of their size, 50MB
each! Just a simple `ffmpeg -i in.mp4 -crf 23 out.mp4` reduces the size by a
factor of 10 without noticeable difference. If the blog author is reading
this, please consider using video compression, not everybody has super fast
internet.

~~~
ct520
I thought my internet was down as video would not start on my phone. Lol,
gonna be a lot of wasted bandwidth with this trending..

~~~
progr4mmatic
Yikes! Never looked at the file size.. let me fix that

------
Animats
The device seems to be similar to the original Kinect (unstructured light
stereo), rather than the second generation (time of flight).

You can still buy the Kinect Xbox One sensor for $89. It's a good device, even
though it never caught on for gaming.

~~~
voxadam
RealSense D400 cameras support assisted stereo, (un)structured light, and ToF.

[https://realsense.intel.com/introducing-intel-
realsense-d400...](https://realsense.intel.com/introducing-intel-
realsense-d400-product-family/)

------
Jack000
a bit disappointed with the image quality. The original realsense r200 was
probably the worst depth camera I've tried - it was barely better than two
webcams and parallax processing. The new cameras doesn't look to be much
better from the video..

I wish there was better driver support for the kinect2, still the best depth
camera you can buy imo.

~~~
voxadam
Have you tried the much newer D400 cameras? I'd love to know how they compare
to the Kinect 2.

~~~
Jack000
haven't tried it, but I'd be surprised if they're comparable. Afaik all the
non-kinect depth cameras are structured light vs ToF with the kinect2.

~~~
namibj
The one in the Lenovo Phab 2 Pro is a 35k pixel ToF, but artificially
constrained in power and thus reach to live on a phone battery.

